# Tohatsu 30hp 4 stroke reviews/info?



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I have owned the 20hp and currently own the 40hp. Both were/are great engines. The 20hp had the electric tilt/trim and push button start. It normally started on the second try with the push button so i just went to pulling the cord and it always started on the first crank. The other aspect i really enjoyed was the friction steer and throttle lock. Lock both in place and you can take your hand off the tiller at WOT. I'd recommend getting the electric tilt/trim feature if you plan on having to raise your engine where you fish. Just helps to save the back. If you ever lost power, you can still lower or raise by hand and still pull start. The 20hp would get about 9-12 mpg on the 14ft salt marsh. I have the 40hp on a caimen but i haven't figured its MPG yet.


----------



## mangoman (Dec 1, 2011)

GullsGoneWild said:


> I have owned the 20hp and currently own the 40hp. Both were/are great engines. The 20hp had the electric tilt/trim and push button start. It normally started on the second try with the push button so i just went to pulling the cord and it always started on the first crank. The other aspect i really enjoyed was the friction steer and throttle lock. Lock both in place and you can take your hand off the tiller at WOT. I'd recommend getting the electric tilt/trim feature if you plan on having to raise your engine where you fish. Just helps to save the back. If you ever lost power, you can still lower or raise by hand and still pull start. The 20hp would get about 9-12 mpg on the 14ft salt marsh. I have the 40hp on a caimen but i haven't figured its MPG yet.


X2 I have the 2014 30 HP tiller electric start w PT/T on a 17SUV with tabs and it currently is a solid 8-9 MPG with the stock prop, It is a quiet little motor for sure.


----------



## zach (May 17, 2014)

GullsGoneWild said:


> The other aspect i really enjoyed was the friction steer and throttle lock. Lock both in place and you can take your hand off the tiller at WOT.


Curious, do all new tillers (regardless of brand) have this feature?


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

zach said:


> Curious, do all new tillers (regardless of brand) have this feature?


I think one other brand has this feature and it may be a honda but dont quote me.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Zuke tiller has a tension adjustment which will essentially lock the steering in place. Also has a throttle tension adjustment that will keep throttle where you leave it.


----------



## monzi (Apr 8, 2009)

mangoman said:


> X2 I have the 2014 30 HP tiller electric start w PT/T on a 17SUV with tabs and it currently is a solid 8-9 MPG with the stock prop, It is a quiet little motor for sure.


How is top end and load? I have a side console Whipray.


----------

